# Handwalking now a sign of dog fighting



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I rented a movie from netflix called Bloodline. It was supposed to be a documentary. But it was mostly a big PSA about dogfighting. I didn't even watch the last 15 minutes of it because I was so tired of the crap on it. It looked like the guy made the movie using windows movie maker. Anyway, it went over the list to spot a dog fighter. You know your average, breaksticks,short ear crops, conditioned dogs, treadmills AND *handwalking and high nutrition foods*

That's it dangit... we are no longer allowed to walk our dogs without being accused for dog fighting. Those with short ear crops, feeding healthy food, and walking your dog through the neighborhood better watch out!:flush:

The guy also interviewed "experts on the breed" byb's and street fighters IMO


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wanted to add another, thick collars...

And doing further research I found this link

Why Should You Care?

Dog fighting has become a serious issue within our community. Why should you know how to recognize and report suspected dog fighting activities? Because dog fighting is a felony in Ohio and is linked to many other illegal and criminal activities. Law enforcement and animal welfare investigators report:

dog fighters are often involved in illegal gambling, the sale and possession of drugs, as well as illegal weapons.
dog fighters and spectators have a history of violent and criminal behavior toward people.
dog fighting is another entertainment activity for gangs.
dogs trained for fighting have been known to viciously attack innocent people for no apparent reason.
it is not uncommon for dog fighters or spectators to involve their children in dog fighting.
Research shows young children who view this type of violence have a greater acceptance of aggressive attitudes and behavior. These children are taught to believe that it's okay to inflict the cruelties they observe and that dog fighting is an acceptable practice.
http://www.doglicense.com/counties/specialfiles/dogfight.html
Other Signs of Dog Fighting

Just because your neighbor owns a pit bull does not mean that he or she is a dog fighter. 
Signs of serious dog fighting include:

ownership of several adult dogs and/or puppies that are confined by thick chains with or without weights on their collars.
tires or other items suspended from trees to provide jaw strengthening activities.
*hand walking*, jogging or using a treadmill.
a "cat mill" which confines a cat, rabbit or other small animal and encourages the dog to ` chase it may be present. As a reward for its hard, work, the dog will be permitted to capture and kill the confined animal.
*people of all ages coming and going in groups from a residence or other site, some with dogs.*

Dang... another reason to be turned in, my friend came to visit with her two kids (people of all ages) and she brought her pit bull pup!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol! Sounds like trash and something I will never watch! What year was it made?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Lol! Sounds like trash and something I will never watch! What year was it made?


Bloodline
2006 NR 60 minutes
In this uncensored documentary, filmmaker John Ewing III examines the controversy surrounding the American pit bull to determine whether the animal is truly dangerous or whether pits have simply earned a bad rap. Interviews with dog experts explain why the pit bull remains one of the most popular -- and feared -- breeds in America.

Director:John Ewing III Genresocumentary, Science and Nature Documentaries, Pets AvailabilityVD


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It's  like this that making it hard for us all. 
My dog drags weight, does flirt pole, hand walking, and yes we have a tire in the tree, we must be dog fighters.
So stupid! I actually had my neighbors call the cops on us saying we were dog fighters because of our stuff. It's pretty stupid! I am proud to own an APBT!!! He is so driven he has to have an outlet, witch isn't a bad thing IMO, makes for a better working dog


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> It's  like this that making it hard for us all.
> My dog drags weight, does flirt pole, hand walking, and yes we have a tire in the tree, we must be dog fighters.
> So stupid! I actually had my neighbors call the cops on us saying we were dog fighters because of our stuff. It's pretty stupid! I am proud to own an APBT!!! He is so driven he has to have an outlet, witch isn't a bad thing IMO, makes for a better working dog


Did the cops come? What did they say?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They came and knocked at the door and said they got a complaint about dog fighting. I let them in and showed them the house and the yard and after seeing Dosia is one of the sweetest dogs ever they wrote down false report and left. The cop was like, "Yea dog fighting dogs are kept in cages and don't play with other dogs, your ok" I was like WTF, so if I had him in a crate when they came over it would be different? People need to just mind their business.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I think not walking your dog is a sign of dog fighting...the people around here won't dare walk a fighting dog because they're all beat up and its obvious what they've been doing...also a lot of people who dog fight also neglect their dogs so I doubt they'd walk them daily?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Dangit! Now I'm a prime suspect of being a dog fighter??? Just like that baby at the airport being patted down is a prime suspect of terrorism...
http://club937.com/baby-patted-down-and-searched-at-kansas-city-airport-video/

Guys it's not just our dogs this is happening to! It's across the f'ing board with all this PC B/S!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

its all a bunch of  to turn everyone into potential criminals .. :flush:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Dangit! Now I'm a prime suspect of being a dog fighter??? Just like that baby at the airport being patted down is a prime suspect of terrorism...
> Baby Patted Down And Searched At Kansas City Airport [Video] - Today's Hottest Jamz
> 
> Guys it's not just our dogs this is happening to! It's across the f'ing board with all this PC B/S!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: LMAO! That is outrageous! Zachary's stroller sets of metal detectors and the security guard tells me to pass on through and go about my business. But that is at a government building, not an airport.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> its all a bunch of  to turn everyone into potential criminals .. :flush:


There is a lady who walks her golden retriever by my house everyday. I think next time I see her I will call the police and report suspicious activity. I will tell them I saw online how to spot a dog fighter and a sign was hand walking... and that I am very concerned for the well being of this dog.

Just kidding...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hand walking as a sign of dog fighting is like saying a parent hugging it's child is molestation.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

So the only way to own a bully breed and not be accused of fighting dogs is to have a out of shape, lazy, neglected dog that absolutely never leaves the house. Thats cruel in itself.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't believe how ignorant people are getting.The human population is getting more and more dumb everyday.
I'm surprised that people haven't turned me in for suspected dog fighting for letting my dogs play rough saying I'm training them and getting them ready for a fight :hammer:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Brutus0124 said:


> So the only way to own a bully breed and not be accused of fighting dogs is to have a out of shape, lazy, neglected dog that absolutely never leaves the house. Thats cruel in itself.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Brutus0124 said:


> So the only way to own a bully breed and not be accused of fighting dogs is to have a out of shape, lazy, neglected dog that absolutely never leaves the house. Thats cruel in itself.


Exactly. Remember, people, if you own a fighting breed dog and take proper care of it you must be a dog fighter.:hammer:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hold up! Handwalking???? As in taking your dog for a walk on a leash around the neighborhood???? Seriously or is there something I'm missing??? That can't really be what they're talking about, is it?!


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

This thread really cracked me up lol, yea.. my whole backyard is dedicated to my dogs.. flirtpoles, springpole hanging from my tree, tires. people always drive by and see my dog running up my tree and swinging on my springpole and running full speed at my flirtpole, they slow down and stuff. i cant wait for the day the popo's come!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Hold up! Handwalking???? As in taking your dog for a walk on a leash around the neighborhood???? Seriously or is there something I'm missing??? That can't really be what they're talking about, is it?!


Sure is, mate.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Sure is, mate.


Just when you think you've heard everything something like this comes up! One of the craziest things I've ever heard!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree, how freaking crazy walking and exercising your dog is an aspect of dog fighting, but if you use a treadmill its dog fighting too. You can't win...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is just a ploy to get all of the owners turned in by their neighbors... to get rid of our breed.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. I am so glad I decided to buy The Sims 3 instead of this DVD on Amazon the other day XD


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My dogs are fighters too! Well Beia anyway.



















Bruno get's his in the end.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> LOL. I am so glad I decided to buy The Sims 3 instead of this DVD on Amazon the other day XD


Excellent choice. Although I rarely play the Sims 3.. I get to into this dang forum. haha And I have the double delux with ambitions.. and I got the car expansion pack and lost the disk to it... so idont know what to do.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

:O I just finally upgraded,since SIMS 2 isn't compatible with Vista.

I am having trouble with the motherlode code,and building my house :/


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> I think not walking your dog is a sign of dog fighting...the people around here won't dare walk a fighting dog because they're all beat up and its obvious what they've been doing...also a lot of people who dog fight also neglect their dogs so I doubt they'd walk them daily?


Some old dogmen used to walk their dogs 5-6 miles daily while in a keep..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> This is just a ploy to get all of the owners turned in by their neighbors... to get rid of our breed.


Good point... Luckily 1/3 of my neighbors own apbt's/bullies


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Other than being down because of a double hernia; currently, I usually run 5-12 a day with my dogs twice a day from april/may til november (first snow).. Then we do nothing all winter long in comparison which is probably why I got a bi lateral hernia; out of shape.. LOL I dont use leashes so I guess I hand walk them.. LOL I have lil 6 - 8 in hand leads hangin on each collar and thats it. I can run with several dogs of the same sex but I gotta keep them moving if they get bored they get restless and well you already know I can generally avoid those by an ahht and onby and we keep moving; they want to catch and kill something more than they want to [] each other I have come to find out thats the only thing they REALLY DO LIKE BETTER... thus Dogs of Prey ... So IM a FIRM believer in the hand walking and running with your dogs, I think a mill is good for the times when you cant get out but the dog needs excercise.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Exactly and people think unless the dog has the physical stature of a hippo you are underfeeding it to keep it on edge for its next fight. Actually had someone ask me that a few years ago before Sampson passed away.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They forgot to add anyone who own's a pit bull is suspect of dog fighting that is what it really all boils down to.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> :O I just finally upgraded,since SIMS 2 isn't compatible with Vista.
> 
> I am having trouble with the motherlode code,and building my house :/


I ran sims 2 on vista with no probs, the mother load code didnt work but the kaching one did


Sadie said:


> They forgot to add anyone who own's a pit bull is suspect of dog fighting that is what it really all boils down to.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

RELLY?! I couldn't get it to work for me.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> RELLY?! I couldn't get it to work for me.


Yeah and my PC was slow as HECK! I'd spend like 10 minutes waiting it to load my house and then 15 mins for loading downtown. I rarely went downtown. haha Did you have your service pack installed?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*yup*



Shes Got Heart said:


> Hand walking as a sign of dog fighting is like saying a parent hugging it's child is molestation.


u r so right...what have "the masses" beome???


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> u r so right...what have "the masses" beome???


Rereading my statement up there and then reading yours made me also think.. A mom can get in trouble by taking a picture of her baby naked. Such as a picture in the bathtub, just innocent childhood moments, women have been turned in by photo developers for child pornography. Outrageous.. My mom has pics of my and my sis in the bath and stuff as kids... was not a big deal back then.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awww , I better get a good lawyer before getting an APBT. I do a lot of that with my current dog, whoops. Hey, maybe I need a lawyer for my club too?:rofl:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

wow. good intentions are a scary thing.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

what do you mean by handwalking? what is that?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Breathing is now a sign of dog fighting in the lower 48.


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Hand walking as a sign of dog fighting is like saying a parent hugging it's child is molestation.


hahaha :goodpost: :clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

zohawn said:


> what do you mean by handwalking? what is that?


Handwalking: The act of putting a leash on your dog and taking it for a walk.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Handwalking: The act of putting a leash on your dog and taking it for a walk.


youre kidding me right? ive just never heard it called handwalking lol...

... ... ... i dont even know what to say so ill just stop here.


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

When I first move into to my new house the neighbors came over to say hi and whatever. Well I had all my dogs running in the field behind our house and we were all in the backyard. My dogs play very rough. I think every day I have a dog bleeding from a small cut because they play so hard..but anyway. The next day the lady across the street came back and told me if she ever saw any of my dogs in her yard she would shoot them and not think twice about it. I chewed her out and told her if I caught her back in my yard I would do the same to her! well one day they were having a get together and I let my two of my dogs out of the house to pee and they heard kids. Sure enough they ran full speed over there to visit. Absolutlely no aggression at all... tails wagging and very excited to see kids running and playing. All the adults flip out and chew us out again saying my dogs bite one of their dogs. Well I saw the whole incident and no dog was bitten. Since then I have had cops come to my house because they also say we have "viscious" fighting dogs and that we train them to be this way. I have to watch my dogs extra careful during their play time to be sure they don't run in the front yard. Once my daughter took Slade to the mailbox with her, he was on a leash, and the lady had a golf club for some reason and came running after my dog with it!!! Allie was screaming at her not to hit her dog. Again, I witnessed the whole thing out of my window and came running out. I don't understand people and how they can hate without even having a reason.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Get a video camera and record your nutty neighbors! It sounds like you do not have fences and suggestion is to get a dog run and fence off your yard. Some people just SUCK


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

zohawn said:


> youre kidding me right? ive just never heard it called handwalking lol...
> 
> ... ... ... i dont even know what to say so ill just stop here.


The term differentiates it from stuff like mill work which is still walking but not "by hand" if you see what I mean.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Savanah, I recommend a fence. Personally I wouldn't be happy if people were letting their dogs run loose and get in my yard either. Your dogs may not be dog aggressive but mine is. So I'd be pretty ticked off if my dog was in it's yard minding her own business and other dogs came running up on her.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Breathing is now a sign of dog fighting in the lower 48.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Sad, but true.


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

I have kennels for them but I do let them out to play. My field is several acres and I don't have a problem with it anymore really. They know where they can and can not go. If they get to far we just crank the 4 wheeler and they come right back. We have talked about fencing in the field but it would cost a couple of thousand dollars. 
I understand though that they shouldn't have ran over there in the first place but it was an accident and we have it under control now.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I guess I feel pretty lucky in my current situation. Not only do all my neighbors have love for my dogs, but the local animal control office has all of my training exercises on record and are ok with them all. I can pull a tractor tire (or any other) down the street with a pulling harness, run her with a parachute attached to a regular harnesss, Flirt pole, spring pole, sled pulling, wagon pulling, treadmill running, weighted backpack walking, hook up to cars to pull... If someone does call the police or animal control, they are told my dogs are working dogs and unless they look unhappy there is nothing can be reported  I love it

I hate BSL and anyone with any knowledge of the breed knows the deal. I am sympathetic to others states' laws and stupid peoples ignorance.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I can sympathize with dogs off leash and the neighbors being pissed. I told my neighbor if his dog comes on my property one more time I am going to shoot him! I am very protective of my chickens and my yard. My neighbors lab kept getting on to my property and lucky I have not shot him yet. I live in a rural area but that is no excuse to let your dogs run all over the place. Even if you have some what good control but I guarantee you do not have 100% control and that is your responsibility to keep your dog on your property 100% of the time. If they are running lose and even getting close to the neighbors or getting on their property it looks bad on all pit bull owners.


----------



## RubysBoxers (Aug 31, 2009)

sssooo true... sssssooooo sad.... sssssoooo stupid!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol handwalking is a sign how Idiotic, I guess I better not walk my dog anymore...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I can sympathize with dogs off leash and the neighbors being pissed. I told my neighbor if his dog comes on my property one more time I am going to shoot him! I am very protective of my chickens and my yard. My neighbors lab kept getting on to my property and lucky I have not shot him yet. I live in a rural area but that is no excuse to let your dogs run all over the place. Even if you have some what good control but I guarantee you do not have 100% control and that is your responsibility to keep your dog on your property 100% of the time. If they are running lose and even getting close to the neighbors or getting on their property it looks bad on all pit bull owners.


:goodpost: I live on a couple acres and my dogs know to not go outside of my yard.I can leave my gate open and they will not go outside of it.But I still fenced in our yard.IMO if you're going to own a apbt then you need to take every precaution imaginable to keep anything from happening.


----------

